# Epic-Rezepte?



## Immortalîty (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es in Cata auch wieder einen Händler für Epic Rezepte?

In WOTLK gab es ja den einen gegen Splitter...hab bisher keinen gesehen oder bin ich blind?

LG


----------



## bammann (15. Dezember 2010)

beim schmied gibt es je 2 dd 2 tank 2 heal und 2 Schilde fertig


----------



## Garindan (15. Dezember 2010)

Im Vz Forum will er glaub ich kaum wissen, was der Schmied kann 

Im Schattenhochland gibt es den neuen Splitterhändler.
Kannst ja bei der Buffed-Suche mal nachsehen.


----------

